# Ugh! People at Walmart.



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

When we were in Idaho we went into a Walmart to get snacks. We were in the frozen meats aisle, and this woman was walking what looked like a GSD mix with an REI harness on. She was trying to pretend he was a service dog, except this dog was NOT trained well at all. She had him on a long leash and she wasn't keeping him at her side. He was getting into everything. He was licking the meat packages, and at one point even grabbed one with his teeth and pulled it off the shelf to tear at on the ground. The woman did not even care. She was off in her own little world it seemed.

I walked over and, not wanting to approach an untrained dog, pointed out that her dog was practically eating a frozen meat package right there on the floor. She said "Oh, whoops! He does that!" and put the package _back on the shelf_. I nearly lost it right then and there. It was covered in holes and bite marks. I asked her if he was still undergoing training and she said "No, he's my service dog, he's already been trained, he's just being a dog right now."

:angryfire: No, woman, he is not just being a dog. He's misbehaving. Teach him some manners!!

People like this are why stores ban dog owners.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Your response _could_ have been (legally):

"What three tasks is he trained to perform for you?" Likely, she'd not have had an answer, which is a very good indication that she's lying. You can take that to the store manager for further action.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish I had replied with that and gone to the manager. Now I'm back in Seattle. I don't normally shop at Walmart just because I like to buy locally when I can and the nearest Walmart is 20 minutes while the nearest Target is 1.5 miles. It really bothered me, though. I was so appalled I didn't even know what to say.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is a link showing that the manager can force them out:


> A: You may exclude any animal, including a service animal, from your facility when that animal's behavior poses a direct threat to the health or safety of others. For example, any service animal that displays vicious behavior towards other guests or customers may be excluded. You may not make assumptions, however, about how a particular animal is likely to behave based on your past experience with other animals. Each situation must be considered individually.


And here is a doc showing you can ask about what tasks the dog performs (there is probably a better reference somewhere):


> Businesses may ask if an animal is a service animal or ask what tasks the animal has been trained to perform, but cannot require special ID cards for the animal or ask about the person's disability.


Note, those docs do say that _businesses _may ask those questions. I am not sure if that extends to patrons of the business.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Legally only store personnel can question a customer if their dog is a SD. I would have taken the package to the management and told them what happened. At that point they should inform her that her dog needs to leave the store but that she is welcome to come back inside without him. 

From the Dept. of Justice, Civil Rights Division
28 CFR Part 36

Sec. 36.302 Modifications in policies, practices, or procedures.

(c) * * *
*(2) Exceptions. A public accommodation may ask an individual with a 
disability to remove a service animal from the premises if:
(i) The animal is out of control and the animal's handler does not 
take effective action to control it;* or
(ii) The animal is not housebroken.
(3) If an animal is properly excluded. *If a public accommodation 
properly excludes a service animal under Sec. 36.302(c)(2), it shall 
give the individual with a disability the opportunity to obtain goods, 
services, and accommodations without having the service animal on the 
premises.*

Bolding is mine.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

And the store management would have been legally allowed to charge the woman for any item of food the dog touched as it is then a Health Code violation for the store to sell that meat to other customers. 

If she refused to pay they then could have treated her like any other customer who would destroy products in their store. The handler of a SD is responsible for any damages that occur because of their dog. There is no free pass in such a case.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

and here is a link that is going to kill the next hour for you.......

Photos | www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

ILGHAUS said:


> Legally only store personnel can question a customer if their dog is a SD.


Thanks for the clarification on that!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yuck! That is disgusting!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nobody that works at Wal-Mart cares enough to do anything. I've never found anyone at Wal-Mart who cares enough to show me where the  ricotta cheese is. They're not going to get into a confrontation about a dog. It's above everyone's paygrade.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

This surprises me. I went to walmart a few years ago and had my 4lb rabbit with me in a carrier. It was winter so I brought him in the carrier. The greeter woman kept yelling at me and I ignored her. She ran up to me and grabbed my arm as I was stepping off the carpet and onto the floor. I nearly fell over since my boots were wet. She mad a huge scene flipping out about bringing my dog in there. I told her there wasn't a dog and walked away from her. She called the manager and since I almost fell they let me shop, but I was furious.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

This is why I don't shop at walmart.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

ShadowBandit said:


> This surprises me. I went to walmart a few years ago and had my 4lb rabbit with me in a carrier. It was winter so I brought him in the carrier. The greeter woman kept yelling at me and I ignored her. She ran up to me and grabbed my arm as I was stepping off the carpet and onto the floor. I nearly fell over since my boots were wet. She mad a huge scene flipping out about bringing my dog in there. I told her there wasn't a dog and walked away from her. She called the manager and since I almost fell they let me shop, but I was furious.


Curious-why would you bring a rabbit to Walmart?


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

The thing that bothers me the most about this is that people like that woman are what everyone else perceives dog owners as. They make us look bad. A few bad eggs essentially ruin it for the rest of us who want to socialize our dogs.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

There is a service dog "group" on the internet that you can claim your dog is a service dog, fill out the application, check the appropiate boxes and then get a blanket that says service dog. This group doesn't even say you need to see a vet or show anything saying the dog has been trained.
There is a girl in my town that has a mixed dog that is not obedience trained, not trained in any way, has an orange service vest with "official" wording on it, along with a collar tag and she takes the dog everywhere with her, stands in the vegetable/fruit isles and visits while her dog is happily sniffing away and moving around. If the stores go up to her and complain and ask if it is a service dog, she starts threatening with the Disability Act and lawyers. She says she needs her dog because it calms her around people. Yet she only takes the dog out when there is a possiblility of people seeing the dog and making something of it.
Sad that you can get a "service dog" blanket off the internet.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Emoore said:


> Nobody that works at Wal-Mart cares enough to do anything. I've never found anyone at Wal-Mart who cares enough to show me where the  ricotta cheese is. They're not going to get into a confrontation about a dog. It's above everyone's paygrade.


Emoore, I KNOW where the ricotta cheese is. Sadly, I practically live at Walmart and the greeters and I are on a first name basis. Please let me know if I can be of any additional assistance. LOL!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Where the crap is the frickin ricotta cheese? It's NOT with the cheese, it's NOT in the deli up front, it's NOT with the sour cream!

Actual conversation with a Wal-Mart employee in the cheese section: 

Me: "Excuse me, do you know where the ricotta cheese is?"
Employee: "Nope!" 

That was all.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I vote to hire Walter!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AH.....It's with the yogurt. At least at the Walmart in Hunt Valley, MD. Far back wall, past the frozen foods, next to the milk and juice. Now if you had asked "MY" greeter,
"Mary".....LOL!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

When I go to Walmart...I am always reminded of the Rodney Carrington stand up rountine. HAHAHAHA 

You can look it up on youtube. Type in Rodney Carrington Walmart. Just a warning....it uses some language.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

ladyfreckles said:


> I walked over and, not wanting to approach an untrained dog, pointed out that her dog was practically eating a frozen meat package right there on the floor. She said "Oh, whoops! He does that!" and put the package _back on the shelf_.



Please tell me you did something with that mauled package of meat, like give it to an employee.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Please tell me you did something with that mauled package of meat, like give it to an employee.


When we were passing the aisles on our way back to check-out, the lady was gone, so I just grabbed the package and gave it to an employee saying I found it damaged. It was so gross though. I mean, when you cook the meat the germs go away. But even still.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> AH.....It's with the yogurt. At least at the Walmart in Hunt Valley, MD. Far back wall, past the frozen foods, next to the milk and juice. Now if you had asked "MY" greeter,
> "Mary".....LOL!


yeah, it's with the yogurt and cottage cheese at every store I've been in.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Most of the anti walmart stuff was started by the socialist pro union folks. Because of what I did for a living I dealt with WM and they are as good to deal with as the so called high end people.
Because of the huge volume of people that shop WM of course you' have a good chance of seeing some knuckleheads.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That's disgusting. If you're going to fake a service dog, at least don't make all dogs in general, ESPECIALLY real service dogs, look bad. 

On another note, we always go to Wal-Mart between midnight and 3 a.m., so we always see the same people. I've never had an issue, they've always been nice and treat us well.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Similar story: was at Stop & Shop with the hubby and we saw a lady (what is it with women with fake SDs?) and her SD lab. Dog was sniffing and trying to eat the loaves in the bread isle and practically dragging the woman around. They get to the end of the isle by the dairy, and the dog defecates. Woman looks down and says "oops" and continues to shop. I told a store employe and we didn't see the woman or dog for the rest of our trip.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

*facepalm*

I haven't seen that in my area...I did see someone with a small dog sitting in the seat of the cart once, not sure if that counts. He didn't have any sort of harness on indicating whether he was an SD or not, not sure if they legally need to have one on in public...
Anyway, I can say that from what I saw, at the very least, he seemed well-behaved.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

MountainGSDs said:


> Most of the anti walmart stuff was started by the socialist pro union folks. Because of what I did for a living I dealt with WM and they are as good to deal with as the so called high end people.
> Because of the huge volume of people that shop WM of course you' have a good chance of seeing some knuckleheads.


This is not an anti-walmart thread.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

damaya said:


> and here is a link that is going to kill the next hour for you.......
> 
> Photos | www.peopleofwalmart.com


omg! ilove those pics! made my day!


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Just 14% of the replies.

I do agree about the fake SDs. That makes me crazy.......




jetscarbie said:


> When I go to Walmart...I am always reminded of the Rodney Carrington stand up rountine. HAHAHAHA
> 
> You can look it up on youtube. Type in Rodney Carrington Walmart. Just a warning....it uses some language.





Josie/Zeus said:


> This is why I don't shop at walmart.





Emoore said:


> Nobody that works at Wal-Mart cares enough to do anything. I've never found anyone at Wal-Mart who cares enough to show me where the  ricotta cheese is. They're not going to get into a confrontation about a dog. It's above everyone's paygrade.





damaya said:


> and here is a link that is going to kill the next hour for you.......
> 
> Photos | www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

People stating their opinions in a thread does not make it an anti-walmart thread. Also, some people just don't like to shop there. That site is absolutely hilarious and it has nothing to do with Walmart itself being a bad company. Ease up a little bit.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

FWIW
I use Walmart at least bi-weekly. It's hard not to, and since we have the "super" model they are a great employer in our area.
The posting of the link was not intended as a company dig. 
MountainGSD was right in his summation. So many people use WM there will always be someone that thinks wearing underwear with parts hanging out is acceptable.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Curious-why would you bring a rabbit to Walmart?


He is my pet, he is a Netherland Dwarf, which means he is about 4 lbs and it was winter. We were on our way home from the vet and I didn't want to leave him in the car.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

My choices in my area are...Food City...Walmart...another Food City. Thats it unless I want to drive half an hour or more to...oh, another Walmart!!

I don't love Walmart or hate them. Can get some great deals on some good stuff, can get some bad deals on some crappy stuff. This is not an anti-walmart thread. I can point to some people who are anti-walmart and let me telllllll you. They will put some people here to shame. They think walmart should shut down, heh. I wont get into them and their politics on it.  no ty I stay away from those topics! Besides, if *this* qualifies for an anti-whatever thread, then any thread with some opinions on not liking cats, not liking small dogs, not liking ____ is now an "anti" thread. :wild:

As for the dog, I would have been ticked off and my mouth probably would have got the better of me.  Ive came across one service dog in training and the woman doing the training didn't want anyone to come up to him (during this session) and had him laying or sitting RIGHT by her the whole time. Nooooo wandering off.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> He didn't have any sort of harness on indicating whether he was an SD or not, not sure if they legally need to have one on in public...



Per the Dept. of Justice -- Not required.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GSDolch said:


> My choices in my area are...Food City...Walmart...another Food City. Thats it unless I want to drive half an hour or more to...oh, another Walmart!!
> 
> I don't love Walmart or hate them. Can get some great deals on some good stuff, can get some bad deals on some crappy stuff. This is not an anti-walmart thread.* I can point to some people who are anti-walmart and let me telllllll you. They will put some people here to shame. They think walmart should shut down, heh. *I wont get into them and their politics on it.  no ty I stay away from those topics! Besides, if *this* qualifies for an anti-whatever thread, then any thread with some opinions on not liking cats, not liking small dogs, not liking ____ is now an "anti" thread. :wild:
> 
> As for the dog, I would have been ticked off and my mouth probably would have got the better of me.  Ive came across one service dog in training and the woman doing the training didn't want anyone to come up to him (during this session) and had him laying or sitting RIGHT by her the whole time. Nooooo wandering off.


I hear ya girlfriend. There are people I don't even TALK Walmart with. My 18 year old doesn't like me shopping there. To each his own. I'm all about prices. I was out of sandwich bags. Stopped in our local grocery store. $4.65 for a box of 50. WHAT????? Went to Walmart. Got a box of 120 for under $3.00. Want my business? Give me a decent price.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MountainGSDs said:


> Most of the anti walmart stuff was started by the socialist pro union folks. Because of what I did for a living I dealt with WM and they are as good to deal with as the so called high end people.


My dislike of Wal-Mart has nothing to do with unions and everything to do with the fact that the employees are surly, resentful, and the polar opposite of helpful, the store is dirty, the clientele consists entirely of people who want to stand in the middle of the aisles talking on their cell phones while their 5 kids run around knocking things off the shelves and their baby screams in the cart, and their prices aren't any better than SuperTarget. Also, the entire automotive department smells like somebody just had a really bad bean burrito, if you know what I mean. 

Every time I go to Wal-Mart, I have a negative experience. Every time I go to SuperTarget, the store is clean, the employees are friendly, and people don't let their babies scream unattended in the grocery carts. If that makes me a snob, so be it.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I hear ya girlfriend. There are people I don't even TALK Walmart with. My 18 year old doesn't like me shopping there. To each his own. I'm all about prices. I was out of sandwich bags. Stopped in our local grocery store. $4.65 for a box of 50. WHAT????? Went to Walmart. Got a box of 120 for under $3.00. Want my business? Give me a decent price.


Definitely.

I remember stopping at a gas station by the grocery store to grab milk while my car filled up. $4 for a freaking half gallon. Forget about it. I just drove over to the grocery store and got one for $2. So tired of places trying to rip me off.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Emoore said:


> Every time I go to Wal-Mart, I have a negative experience. Every time I go to SuperTarget, the store is clean, the employees are friendly, and people don't let their babies scream unattended in the grocery carts. If that makes me a snob, so be it.


I guess I am in the SUPER snob group, I only shop at Costco and Tom Thumb, sometimes I will go to Kroger. Tom Thumb is literally just outside our neighborhood entrance that's why I shop there while Kroger is a mile away. I value my time and gas. 

I have never liked Walmart for the same reason as yours, when my employer gave us a walmart giftcard, I used it online.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I guess I am in the SUPER snob group, I only shop at Costco and Tom Thumb, sometimes I will go to Kroger. Tom Thumb is literally just outside our neighborhood entrance that's why I shop there while Kroger is a mile away. I value my time and gas.
> 
> I have never liked Walmart for the same reason as yours, when my employer gave us a walmart giftcard, I used it online.


I used to shop at Walmart to get $5 DVDs. My experiences weren't too negative because I lived in a nice area, though there were a lot of rude people with screaming babies, out of control toddlers, etc. My ex started working there and I stopped going (I had a restraining order against him). Then I moved out here, where the nearest Walmart is 20 minutes away and the nearest Super Target is only a mile. You do the math.


----------



## chinamom2 (Sep 16, 2007)

I find it aggravating when individuals like this woman pretend to have service dogs, especially when it becomes really obvious that this dog is not a trained service dog. However, too many people think of service dogs only in the context of those that guide the blind. An increasing number of those who were in the military and suffered PSTD are now getting service dogs to help them cope. What is sad, is that many of them will be harrassed because on the outside they appear "normal" and people refuse to believe their dogs are really service dogs. I really wish that there was a greater effort to educate the public on the changing role of service dogs.

The comments on Walmart made me laugh. The Walmart closest to me has had a number of incidences of people either robbing or attempting to rob people in the parking lot. The police patrol that parking lot all the time. They even had an employee get the "brilliant" idea to get together with a couple of his buddies and rob the small bank that was inside Walmart. Didn't take long to catch him since his fellow employees recognized him. On the other hand, the Walmart farther away is clean and well-run.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

chinamom2 said:


> I find it aggravating when individuals like this woman pretend to have service dogs, especially when it becomes really obvious that this dog is not a trained service dog. However, too many people think of service dogs only in the context of those that guide the blind. An increasing number of those who were in the military and suffered PSTD are now getting service dogs to help them cope. What is sad, is that many of them will be harrassed because on the outside they appear "normal" and people refuse to believe their dogs are really service dogs. I really wish that there was a greater effort to educate the public on the changing role of service dogs.


I agree. This is one of the reasons we chose to get a dog now. I suffered from PTSD for a very long time and while I'm "cured" now I still have issues with anxiety. I have a lot of trouble going out on my own and tend to become a hermit. I feel safer when someone is with me, but I can't have someone with me all the time. I plan to put Viking through as much training as possible so he can be well behaved and accompany me in public places. It's truly comforting to have a dog with me, even if he's not a protection dog, just so I don't feel alone and get anxious. 

People who just want to take their untrained dog in a store and not even bother to watch over them give service dogs a bad name.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Emoore said:


> My dislike of Wal-Mart has nothing to do with unions and everything to do with the fact that the employees are surly, resentful, and the polar opposite of helpful, the store is dirty, the clientele consists entirely of people who want to stand in the middle of the aisles talking on their cell phones while their 5 kids run around *knocking things off the shelves* and their baby screams in the cart, and their prices aren't any better than SuperTarget. Also, the entire automotive department smells like somebody just had a really bad bean burrito, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Every time I go to Wal-Mart, I have a negative experience. Every time I go to SuperTarget, the store is clean, the employees are friendly, and people don't let their babies scream unattended in the grocery carts. If that makes me a snob, so be it.


Gosh Emoore. Stop talking about me. I am sooo offended. LOL! I actually just got back from Walmart. I got a $4 RX filled. Then I backed up my cart and took out a display shelf. That's right I knocked the entire shelf full of flu meds. off the display. The boxes went everywhere. I was attempting to put the shelf back, but a store clerk came over and told me not to worry about it. She put it back. I apologized. Then I went to the pantry section, picked up a bag of Pepperidge Farm fish and started an avalanche of falling crackers. I don't need five stnkin' kids to be a walking disaster area.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Gosh Emoore. Stop talking about me. I am sooo offended. LOL! I actually just got back from Walmart. I got a $4 RX filled. Then I backed up my cart and took out a display shelf. That's right I knocked the entire shelf full of flu meds. off the display. The boxes went everywhere. I was attempting to put the shelf back, but a store clerk came over and told me not to worry about it. She put it back. I apologized. Then I went to the pantry section, picked up a bag of Pepperidge Farm fish and started an avalanche of falling crackers. I don't need five stnkin' kids to be a walking disaster area.



I knocked over an entire wine display at a Publix once... 


..to be fair, the floor was already wet from something else. It was like bowling though... I went sliding into a pyramid of wine bottles. 
:rofl:


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I never see any service dogs around here. I did see one in Best Buy one time, but you could def. tell it was a real service dog. The dog had some kind of very official looking vest on....and it also had something sewed on the vest about seizures. This dog was all business though. I remember there was several kids running around and this dog paid absolutely no attention to the noise.

I am not anti walmart. I actually spent a pretty good chunk of money there today. There is always something going on at Walmart. There is always some parent screaming at their kid, spanking their kid, or a kid running in the aisles. There is always one customer yelling at a cashier. There is always a bunch of registers in walmart, 20 people waiting, and only one register opened. Sometimes if your lucky, you get to see the police arresting somebody for stealing. If you wait around long enough in the parking lot, you are almost positive to see somebody open their car door against somebody elses...and just walk away like nothing happened.

I will tell you a store that 1000% worse than Walmart. Gabriel Brothers. ugh. For those of you that don't know what a Gabe's is......it's discounted name brand clothing. Like a TJ Max except way cheaper. You have to check all your clothes to make sure they work right before you buy. The cashiers at that job...they all look like zombies. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> I knocked over an entire wine display at a Publix once...
> 
> 
> ..to be fair, the floor was already wet from something else. It was like bowling though... I went sliding into a pyramid of wine bottles.
> :rofl:


When I was a kid I climbed the shelves in ShopRite and would crawl around on the top shelf knocking everything over. I was a nightmare for my parents. I always ran away from the shopping cart (this started at around the age of 5) and would get into all kinds of mischief.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Finicky (Jan 11, 2012)

The Wallyworld by me if you don't speak spanish forget about asking a question.as for the police about 8yrs ago a police officer mistakenly discharged his service weapon in the towel section. but he got 3 days of firearms training.as for 20 people in line with 1 register open they were losing to much money with little signs saying more then 3people waiting we will open another register or price is wrong $3.00 off not to mention.... Think about this fill your cart up with groceries and walk out without the food 6to8 hours later someone comes around and puts all of the food back on the shelves,milk meat,frozen stuff.no thanks I would rather pay a little more money at Publix then to deal with Walmart.Not to mention the rat problems the have.but thats another story.Oh yeah new here hello to all.


----------

